# Emulsion Question



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Hello,
I am looking for an emulsion that's already pre mixed, anyone have any suggestions?

I have read countless threads and topics on this but I'm torn. 

Whats is pre sensitized? does that mean it's already mixed?

I have purchased a few different brands and I've had to do the mixing but I've also had a couple that didn't work after i added the ingredient. 

Any pre mixed brands anyone can recommend? I need to order online today. My local joint keeps switching emulsions cause of price and i just want one i can order and order again.

Thanks


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

I use saatichem PHU. It is a photopolymer or a pre mixed emulsion..

Sent from my Nexus 6 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

I use Saati Textil PV. I like it because of the light pink color. It works well with a thin 1/1 coat or as thick as you want. God Bless.


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Thank you guys,
I am trying out new emulsions, the supplier i usually go through keeps switching up so i am going to purchase online and save the trip


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Ice Titan said:


> Thank you guys,
> I am trying out new emulsions, the supplier i usually go through keeps switching up so i am going to purchase online and save the trip


You can't go wrong with Saati Chem PHU. I got a sample of that stuff when it first came out or right after. I haven't used anything else till last week. I needed a gallon and last week am trying the Chromalime since it's supose to be optimized for LED. It is more expensive then the PHU and has less viscosity so I don't like that way it coats since I am use to a medium-high viscosity emulsion.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

You'll have to tell us how you like it Sean..

Sent from my Nexus 6 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## fatfish2015seo (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Ice Titan, Mixed brands will work. People now a days want to different types brands and thy want to find new one. Your mixing brand will help. It also help you in the business spread in high level market.


----------

